# Gaerne Shoes



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Just thought I'd share a positive experience.

Disclaimer - I have NO affiliation with Gaerne or anyone else mentioned in the thread. I'm just a customer.

I've used Specialized shoes with carbon soles and boa closures for the past few seasons. I never noticed anything really wrong, but I would get some occasional hot spots after long times in the saddle. I have a very pronounced and painful bunion on my right foot big toe that causes me concern, so the toe box needs to be roomy enough to not compress the bunion, but no so roomy as to let the ball of the foot float.

The spec shoes were wearing and I decided to go shopping for another set of shoes. Gaerne came highly recommended, although hard to find in the US. I found someone who happens to be local to me and he had several I could try. Upon initial trial, the pair I went with seemed a *little* tight through the toe box, but supporting and not restrictive. I wound up walking out with a pair of Gaerne Carbon Stilo shoes.

I've ridden about 500 miles on them now and they feel great. The heel cup is very supporting. The shoe looks and feels on the narrow side, but it wraps the foot and supports the foot, it doesn't strangle it. The Boa enclosure system is upgraded since my last spec shoes and it's awesome. Easy to loosen or tighten in the midst of an aggressive ride. They're easy to clean top to bottom, and are super stiff where they need to be (soles) and flexible and supportive everywhere else. 

The best thing I can say is, when you wear them, after just a few minutes in the shoes, you don't even think about the shoes. Your feet don't hurt, they don't get hot spots, they don't sweat, they just work.

One other problem I have with the bunion is that excess pressure in any one area on the bottom of my foot can cause lasting pain. This spreads the load evenly across the bottom of the foot. No foot pain!

The *only* criticism I have is that the insert is a very basic insert. However, if you don't need to worry about custom inserts because your feet are genetically fine (lucky you), then that won't matter. And if you do because your feet suck like mine (super flat feet with bunions), then you probably already have a preferred custom orthotic insert anyway.

FWIW, I got these from tiremaniacs. He's not a dealer, but he does have plenty of product (shoes, tires, and pedals) in stock. And he's a nice guy too.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Gaerne are my most hated worst fit ever. Got them for free to race in. They were foot torture devices. 

I have no idea which model I had. But, no chance I would spend money on them. 

YMMV.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

I concur. Gaernes are very well made actual Italian shoes. I love mine.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

crit_boy said:


> Gaerne are my most hated worst fit ever. Got them for free to race in. They were foot torture devices.
> 
> I have no idea which model I had. But, no chance I would spend money on them.
> 
> YMMV.


Curious -
a - how did you get a $500 pair of shoes for free?
b - what didn't you like about them specifically?

I'm afraid this post just doesn't help without actual information.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Corenfa said:


> Curious -
> a - how did you get a $500 pair of shoes for free?
> b - what didn't you like about them specifically?


a) I raced bikes. Sometimes when you do that, you get lucky enough to get on a team that buys clothes, gear, pays entry fees, etc. for the team members.

b) They did not fit my feet. Not discounting your positive review. I simply hated them. Shoes and saddles are very much personal preference.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool. I get that. I'd think they're a pretty nice shoe for freebie level sponsorship (I get bottles and t shirts) but that's cool. I agree - shoes and saddles are very personal fits. It's cool if you didn't like them. I don't take it personally. What's your shoe of choice? Btw - I tried two models. The first one didn't fit me quite right. The second was perfect.


----------

